# Help Identifying Wood Species



## caneson (May 29, 2014)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I craft split-cane and fiberglass fly rods and am the sole proprietor of Jenkins Fly Rods. 

I have a question that I hope you might be able to answer. 

Below are a couple of photos of a reel seat I used on a Lamiglas fly rod build. I really like the way the wood spacer compliments the color of the blank. When I contacted the maker of the reel seat he said that the spacer was made from a scrap he picked up at his wood source and he didn’t know the species. 
















I realize that it may not be realistic to expect anyone to be able to identify the kind of wood used for the spacer. However, if anyone has a guess or can identify it, it would be very much appreciated. Thanks to all for taking a look. Be well.

Steve Jenkins


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Steve, welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Steve; welcome...
Wow, you do seriously nice work! Is that polyester resin over the wood seat?
Looks like amber. Beautiful.
Maybe Birdseye Maple?
https://www.google.ca/search?q=Bird...CPcWNyATcnYDQCQ&ved=0CCYQsAQ&biw=1270&bih=608


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum; I would have to guess Flame Maple.


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Could be Osage Orange but likely Maple 
Andy


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I would have to bet on Osage Orange. It looks to yellow for maple and the grain is typical of Osage Orange. Also know as Hedge Apple, Horse Apple, Bodark, depending on the part of the country you are from. Google Bodark wood photos and compare.


----------



## reelman65 (Jun 2, 2014)

You guys probably already know this but:
It is my understanding that .gov will identify 5 pieces per household per year.

I can't post the url yet, but PM me if you need it

Send your samples to:
Center for Wood Anatomy Research
USDA Forest Service, Forest Products Laboratory
One Gifford Pinchot Dr.
Madison, WI 53726-2398

I just sent five samples a few weeks ago…..waiting on the results….
Just an FYI.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...somebody there would be _thrilled_ to receive a custom flyrod, in exchange for telling Steve what his wood species is!


----------

